# Help with snails....



## LIONHEAD (Nov 29, 2007)

Any ideas with controlling snails in my 75 gal natural tank and I don't want to use cemicals, have picked'em out and cruched'em. I have been told puffers or loaches will work. Any ideas....


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Loaches like clown, yoyo, botia.... work great. You won't be able to keep a snail with those guys in there. They will even attack the huge apple snails. We should start rent-a-loach....  I have a yoyo I'll throw in - free if you can catch him!!!


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

i know this may seem odd but in your 75 depending on the fish get about 3 dwarf puffers!!! say good bye to the snails!! i have a figure 8 in one tank that was planted and snail infested and jesus!!! no snail by the next day. and the botia i have just cleaned my tank up in just a few days!!! good luck


----------



## foodeewaa (Apr 29, 2008)

I was thinking of doing the same thing. Would one they go after any of my shrimp? I have have some Amanos and some Cherries.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

with a 75 the loaches might but the puffers might be able to get away with. the amount of room and hopfully the planting you should have no issues. we have puffers at work and we feed them ghost shrimp and they have one hell of a time catching them!!! so i would say your good.


----------



## LIONHEAD (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks for your info, I'll have one or the other this afternoon. My local fish store has both loaches and puffers.. Thanks again..


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

go with skunk loaches or the dwarf puffers to be safe.


----------



## foodeewaa (Apr 29, 2008)

OK, I'm thinking of going with the dwarf puffers....I have a bunch of Cardinal Tetras and a few Neon Rainbows....see any issues there?


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

absolutly none what so ever!! they should be fine.


----------



## tkos (Oct 30, 2006)

Absolutley none? Well with a heavily planted tank a dwarf puffer shouldn't be an issue, but those guys are well known for going after other fish if they feel hungry enough. Just keep your eyes on things.

And if buying one, make sure it isn't thin. In fact it should be fairly plump with non clamped fins. These guys don't always do well travelling and can loose their digestive bacteria from lack of eating.


----------



## yum (Feb 11, 2008)

i believe that dwarf puffers are also the only fresh water puffies. my gf reallllly wanted some but i vetoed it b/c i have cherry shrimp and it's only a 20 gal. i'm sure if the puffer had his choice, he'd dine on shrimp instead of snails.

i scoop my snails out and put them in my dad's 55 gal for his clown loaches. it's kinda fun watching them hunt.


----------

